# disinfection



## pier (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello.
I am an Italian with type one diabetes and I am visiting England for a week. I use an insulin pump. I would like to know how you deal with disinfection before placing the new infusion set. In Italy we use alcohol which is sold for antiseptic use. I could bring it to me on the plane because of the regulations about liquids and here I find difficult to find in stores antiseptic liquid which does not need to be diluted. Please, let me know.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi, have you tried asking for alcohol/antiseptic wipes at the chemists? Not sure about the liquid form personally. Hopefully some other suggestions will come along soon.


----------



## rachelha (Aug 3, 2011)

I think you can buy neat alcohol from a chemists, but you have to ask for it, and I think they make you sign for it too.


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Piero. Welcome 

You can buy small antiseptic sprays that would presumably do the same job. 

I think savlon do one in a pump spray bottle.

Rob


----------



## pier (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, but in Boots (isn't it a chemist?), they said that they don't sell alcohol. The wipes probably are a good idea for the plane. I would like to hear from somebody with a pump what he/she does.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 3, 2011)

We use alcohol wipes, but not to disinfect our skin, same as we don't disinfect our skin before injecting.  It isn't deemed necessary as long as you are a clean person who washes and bathes/showers regularly.  Just 'ensure the area is clean' - that's soap and water clean, nothing more.

The wipes here are called 'Sterets'.  If you can get hold of some of them, you can use em for whatever you want.


----------



## pier (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks. Wipes and spray seem to be a good options, but maybe not as necessary as I thought. I would like to know whether to keep the skin clean with just soap and water is the policy in the UK (for pump users) or different doctors say different things.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Pier,
I just use an alcohol wipe. I suspect if you asked boots for alcohol they probably thought you had mistaken them for an off licence 
Perhaps if you ask for some Sterets skin cleaning swabs you might have better luck. Or even ask for alcohol based skin swabs.
Do ask at the pharmacy though not in the main shopping area.


----------



## tracey w (Aug 4, 2011)

pier said:


> Thanks. Wipes and spray seem to be a good options, but maybe not as necessary as I thought. I would like to know whether to keep the skin clean with just soap and water is the policy in the UK (for pump users) or different doctors say different things.



Yes i think it is general policy not to swab or disinfect as not deemed necessary. I started pumping 2 years ago and was told it was not necessary to do this just to wash hands, and general cleanliness etc.

When nursing many years ago we did away with swabbing people prior to injections as all research showed it did not prevent infections any more than not using them, ie worthless.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 4, 2011)

Surgical Spirit is the liquid form to ask for in a chemist..

yes they stopped advising alcohol swapping of injection sites back in the mid 90's, just ensure area is clean if sweaty wash with normal soap and water..

There was several reason to this..

The introduction of much finer disposiable needles, meant a much smaller punture wound, so not only a much finer whole left for infection to set in, but also less likely to cause cross contamination, dragging infection through the skin from the surface, mind you infection are really caused when bacteria that's not usually on your body enters a wound...  So your own personal bacteria is unlikely to do any harm if it enters a wound..

The other reason they found that Alcohol wripes can dry the skin causes cracking of the skin increasing the likely hood of infection getting in and under the skin..

When I was first dignosed I was prescribed Surgical Spirit for swapping and a tub of aquaus cream to ensure my skin didn't dry out!

But each of us needs to wiegh up the advantage/disvantages for ourselves to whether we want to swap or not..


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 4, 2011)

I only use the swab because it's a fab way of getting the cannula to stick. Hasn't dried my skin out though.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine stick like errrr brown stuff to a blanket ....


----------



## Liz! (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't use wipes before putting my cannula in either. In fact when I have occasionally done so, I've found I'm more likely to get an infection. So I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 5, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Mine stick like errrr brown stuff to a blanket ....



So do mine TW, that's once they have left the inserter. The cleo's have this reputation. So simple solution is to use swab on skin as leaves a slight tack behind then use the swab around the edge of the cannula before it is pressed home. Never fails.


----------



## pier (Aug 6, 2011)

I am sorry. I don't understand. What are TW and cleo? How do you use the swab.


----------



## pier (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks to everybody for so many detailed answer. I have just one more question: after having the injection, should you swab anyway to prevent the insulin to come out? I am asking this since I go back to do injections in the summer when I am on holiday on the seaside.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 6, 2011)

pier said:


> I am sorry. I don't understand. What are TW and cleo? How do you use the swab.



TW = trophywench(name of poster) Cleo = Cleo90 which is an infusion set 



> I have just one more question: after having the injection, should you swab anyway to prevent the insulin to come out? I am asking this since I go back to do injections in the summer when I am on holiday on the seaside.



If you hold your needle in place for 10 seconds before removing after injection then this will not happen.
Again this is everyone's own choice as to whether they swab or not. 

All you need do though is carry on the same routine as you do at home. Even though you are on holiday, unfortunately your diabetes doesn't have a day off let alone a holiday.


----------

